# Wood chips or chunks in a propane smoker?



## smokin dad

Couldnt find anything posted on this.  Does it make any difference in smoke quantity or amount of time that smoke is produced between a handfull of chips or a chunk or two of wood? I have only bought  chips so far.. Would I need to add less often if  I purchased chunks.. Also my smoker is a gas smoker if that makes a difference.

thanks


----------



## blacklab

I use gosm with chucks seems to have better TBS imo. The amount of wood and times replaced depends on taste.


----------



## ajthepoolman

Agreed with blacklab


----------



## ddave

Agreed with ajthepoolman who agreed with blacklab. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think you'll be happier with chunks if you have room for them.  If you have trouble with them catching fire see if you can increase the distance between the heat source and the wood.

Dave


----------



## rbranstner

I use to always use just chips but have recently changed to chunks with a hand full of chips. The chunks last a lot longer in my propane smoker. It seemed that when I used all chips it would start smoking like crazy and then they would all burn up. And also I wasn't getting the nice thin blue smoke I was getting the heavy white smoke and I you don't want that.


----------



## smokin dad

Thanks for the help, I will have to get some Chunks in the future. I was getting a large burst of smoke to start with then it would die out pretty quickly, I may try to get more distance between the burner and the smoker box also. Since I just got this as a early Christmas present it has been pretty cold for each smoke I have done, and the burner is probably higher than it will be in the summer. Which would make is smoke faster as well.


----------



## bigtrain74

Whatever i got goes in the GOSM... Im not picky...


----------



## csmith2884

I use an old juice/coffee can with chunks. I move it closer to the burner when I need more and well back for less. Also easy to grab with tongs and add another. I keep two cans so can load another real quick.

.


----------



## mballi3011

I agreed with Dave who agreedspoolman who agreeds with blacklab I also have a couple gassers and I use chunksand chips all the time and get about 1 1/2 to 2hours of some nice slow smoke out of them.


----------



## uncle_lar

I use various size chunks in my GOSM
I cut them myself and usually throw a little of the sawdust in
which gives me a little early smoke when I have it set low


----------



## bigslick

like many mentioned, i use both in my GOSM now.  Originally just chips in the cast iron box, then switched to a cake pan to hold wood, with one of those disposable roasting pans as a lid with a few holes punched in it.  I did this mod from a recommendation by some on this site and I find the chips get going quick and the chunks follow and with the lid to prevent flare ups it last a decent amount of time.
Good luck.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## bassman

I find that the chips get the smoke started sooner but the chunks last longer.  I put a handful of chips in the center of the pan and a couple of chunks on the outer edge.


----------

